# Real agression in 5 month old puppy



## victorfsalles (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello everyone!

About a week ago i got a 5 month old working line puppy. I am prettu experienced with handling dogs but i had never seen this type of behaviour in a puppy, and i am VERY concerned. First day i bought him home (small farm) i took him to a walk around and he lunged and barked at another dog. All normal but after a few moments he went up the leash snarling at my face, showing teeth and barking, foaming at the mouth. OK too much stress. Took him to calm down under a tree and then proceed to put him at his crate with a kong, and as i closed the crate door he showed teeth to me again. Right. The next five days were OK, doing obedience, handfeeding in training and playing with ball and tug. But yesterday i had two more incidents. I took him to a K9 trainer to learn a little IPO basics and when the trainer was going to put the leash on him he went full ballistic, snarling, growling showing teeth and trying to jump up to get to his face. Actually he was able to bite the trainers arm before he could be controlled. After the incident the dog looked exhausted , panting and foaming through his mouth. The handler told me i should be the only person to handle the dog and that i should be prepared to have more incidents like that as he was VERY DOMINANT. Well, this morning i walked him a little in the farm and then when i was going to put him in his crate he outright bit my hand! A real bite. He holded my hand firmly in his mouth ,growling, stiff posture , leaving 4 bite marks and a little blood. I am already rehoming him to the k9 handler since i cant have him in a house with my wife. But here's the question. I had never seen a 5 month old act like this! What gives!!!??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think anyone can tell you without seeing the puppy in person and the pedigree. Did you talk to the breeder? 

My 11 mth female is really bitey. She still holds my arm in her mouth. She's not trying to harm me. She's trying to play. Sooo....who knows what your puppy is actually doing.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll just second what's already been said about talking to the breeder--did you actually know what you expected from the pup as it grew and what you intended on doing with an adult "working" GSD....were you actually able to see/meet the parents I'm curious if they appeared to be "ON' all the time or if the handler could turn them off....I'm the last one here who'll suggest "return to sender" or give the dog up...but I'd sure as heck contact the breeder see what they say about siblings from this litter and past litters ..... at 5 months this guy doesn't even know he has testicles but it will get worse as each month passes.....you say he actually bit the IPO trainer and you're rehoming him with the K-9 handler---you ask " What gives ??"--I'd be asking the breeder that question....I don't know where you live but is this a US pup or did the dog come from somewhere else ?


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> I don't think anyone can tell you without seeing the puppy in person and the pedigree. Did you talk to the breeder?
> 
> My 11 mth female is really bitey. She still holds my arm in her mouth. She's not trying to harm me. She's trying to play. Sooo....who knows what your puppy is actually doing.


Off topic, but I found it interesting your 11 mth old still mouths your arm. My male would do that constantly, but only to me. His lil puppy teeth left mark up both my arms :frown2:
Always had to have my arm or hand in his mouth. When we got our female he stopped but when we had them separated when she was healing from her spay he started to do it again. He is almost comforted by it and will do it when were playing or walking around the yard. He is taller now so its like he is walking me. 

Cute or something I should stop?


----------



## victorfsalles (Aug 2, 2019)

Well, i am not from the USA. The dog is born here in Brazil from Dutch and Portuguese parents. The breeder does not seem very eager to answer my calls but the handler called me today to say one of his siblings ripped off a girls ears today. I work in dog training (not sport or protection yet) and had never seen a dog act like this at this age. Again, the handler offered if i wanted to keep the dog but that i should be the ONLY person to handle him. So i prefered not to as i dont think he is safe around others and the handler offered to buy him from me as he thinks it will make a great but strictly sport dog IF he can control his agression enough.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

victorfsalles said:


> Well, i am not from the USA. The dog is born here in Brazil from Dutch and Portuguese parents. The breeder does not seem very eager to answer my calls but the handler called me today to say one of his siblings ripped off a girls ears today. I work in dog training (not sport or protection yet) and had never seen a dog act like this at this age. Again, the handler offered if i wanted to keep the dog but that i should be the ONLY person to handle him. So i prefered not to as i dont think he is safe around others and the handler offered to buy him from me as he thinks it will make a great but strictly sport dog IF he can control his agression enough.


How well do you know this handler? He seems overly eager to take on an aggressive and dangerous dog. I would be really hesitant to hand a dog like that off to someone if it’s really as bad as it sounds. Not to be dramatic, but this dog could end up as a fighting dog. Or the dog could hurt the handler or someone else and they try to sue you. Just some things to think about.


----------



## victorfsalles (Aug 2, 2019)

I know him really well. He is national mondioring champion here in Brazil. He even offered to train him for me and home the dog for a fee but was really adamant in saying that it really is a VERY hard dog and unsuitable for family living. So i made the choice to sell him as it was not my intention to have a dog THAT dangerous, and in the right hands i think he can have a more fulfilling life. But then again even the trainer is concerned that the dog is maybe too agressive even for sport but he is willing to try to make the best of him. He told me some european blood lines are like that. But then again, i have been training dogs for some time and have never seem such an agressive personality, let alone on a puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LRP said:


> Off topic, but I found it interesting your 11 mth old still mouths your arm. My male would do that constantly, but only to me. His lil puppy teeth left mark up both my arms :frown2:
> Always had to have my arm or hand in his mouth. When we got our female he stopped but when we had them separated when she was healing from her spay he started to do it again. He is almost comforted by it and will do it when were playing or walking around the yard. He is taller now so its like he is walking me.
> 
> Cute or something I should stop?


Mine doesn't leave marks. lol It's not something I encourage or enjoy. I just tell her to stop and won't interact with her until she calms down.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

victorfsalles said:


> I know him really well. He is national mondioring champion here in Brazil. He even offered to train him for me and home the dog for a fee but was really adamant in saying that it really is a VERY hard dog and unsuitable for family living. So i made the choice to sell him as it was not my intention to have a dog THAT dangerous, and in the right hands i think he can have a more fulfilling life. But then again even the trainer is concerned that the dog is maybe too agressive even for sport but he is willing to try to make the best of him. He told me some european blood lines are like that. But then again, i have been training dogs for some time and have never seem such an agressive personality, let alone on a puppy.



It really just depends on the genetics of the specific lines. Can you PM me the pedigree? I would be interested in seeing it. not that I can give much input but still interested.


----------



## victorfsalles (Aug 2, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> victorfsalles said:
> 
> 
> > I know him really well. He is national mondioring champion here in Brazil. He even offered to train him for me and home the dog for a fee but was really adamant in saying that it really is a VERY hard dog and unsuitable for family living. So i made the choice to sell him as it was not my intention to have a dog THAT dangerous, and in the right hands i think he can have a more fulfilling life. But then again even the trainer is concerned that the dog is maybe too agressive even for sport but he is willing to try to make the best of him. He told me some european blood lines are like that. But then again, i have been training dogs for some time and have never seem such an agressive personality, let alone on a puppy.
> ...


Yes, i will do that tomorrow , because his documents are not with me right now. Any input would be great.


----------



## victorfsalles (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks! I have already rehomed the dog since my experience tell me he is going to be better in a training facility. At 5 months old the signs are very alarming. Buying a "working" dog here in Brazil is quite the lottery since i am learning these incidents are not particularly rare here. I have been talking to knowleageble people about it and looks like everyone of them have a similar story of a "monster" dog. Generally Malis but looks like i got the shortest straw on a gsd.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My gal-dog's sire has a titled Brazilian male as his father. It has added "spunk" to my breeder's lines, that is for sure. Still good dogs but my gal has much more drive than my big-boy does. I figured that since Brazil still has quite a bit of cattle ranching that these lines still do ranch work. Just a guess. 

I'm glad you were able to get that pup into a place where it might do well.


----------

